# Rhodes at night



## janok (Aug 14, 2011)

We just arrived from vacation on Rhodes. The old town is fascinating churches and mosques side by side. 

View from the church-tower:



View from the church-tower in Rhodes - old town by janokiese, on Flickr

Inside it looks like a labyrinth:



Rhodes at night - old town by janokiese, on Flickr

Room for rent:



Rhodes at night by janokiese, on Flickr

Jan O. Kiese | main blog *Photo4dummies* or visit my *Facebook* page


----------



## Bynx (Aug 14, 2011)

Specbloodytacular. I love these shots. Much better than any pics Ive taken in Rhodos.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Aug 14, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## nos33 (Aug 14, 2011)

like number 3 the best


----------



## janok (Aug 14, 2011)

tnx for the feedback


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, I remember that red door. Ok, not really, it's been too long but the last two definitely carry the feeling I remember of the place.

Beautiful place although I enjoyed the back country quite a bit myself. Did you get out of the city at all? We had found a huge beach of white sand with just us and a fisherman's shack. The guy showed up while we were there, offered to make us lunch and got in his bought when we agreed... Best and cheapest meal we got on the island!

Thanks for the memories. And beautiful shots.


----------



## CaboWabo (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice I really like the first one but they all are great


----------



## janok (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you for the feedback. We rented a car and drove around the island. Some more of the pictures are posted here: photo4dummies.


----------



## annie57 (Aug 15, 2011)

Those are all very nice!


----------



## Omofo (Aug 17, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Mesoam (Aug 17, 2011)

when will the tone mapping end...


----------



## Bynx (Aug 17, 2011)

Mesoam said:


> when will the tone mapping end...



Shirley, you jest. I agree there is a lot of crappy overdone tone mapping. But these are good examples in my opinion. I find these images very pleasing to look at. If you feel these are not worth looking at then Id have my eyes checked if I were you.


----------



## pen (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice, I think they border on over cooked but I love them for the artistic quality, colours and the framing. 

Look forward to seeing more of the trip.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------

